
$15bn a year: YouTube reveals its ad revenues for the first time - elorant
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/feb/03/youtube-ad-revenue-google-alphabet-shares
======
corentin88
Not bad for a company that has been bought $1.6bn in 2006 [1]

[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_YouTube](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_YouTube)

